# CLOSED: Special Needs bunny "looking" for his forever home!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

We here at Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry, have made the hard decision to re-home our blind/partially paralyzed rabbit Artie. He was born on May 1st, 2006.

*About Artie:* He will be 2 years old on May 1st, 2008. He is legally blind (can see somewhat); and doesn't have very good use of his back legs, he kind of just drags them around, but he's still a very active little guy and so sweet!; He needs to go to a home (only an adult or very nice family who will spend quality time with him or a rescue shelter) that will give him TLC until he passes on. (WE WILL BE VERY ANGRY IF YOU GET HIM TO JUST TO PUT HIM TO SLEEP! Hedeserves to live, just because he's blind/partially paralyzed doesn't mean he can't have the chance to live.)He has had to have Terramycin put in his eyes before because of weepy eye. 

Artie will need plenty of love, attention andcare, especially to his eyes and feet. He gets sore hocks and weepy eye very easy, so it's important you apply Preperation H (cream) to his feet on the bald spots, and wipe the crusties out of his eyes. He is ONLY a house rabbit! 

He gets around mostly by hearing and all, but he can see somewhat. 

If you're interested in giving this guy his forever home, looking for more information, or have any questions on him, then please e-mail us at [email protected]. We'd really like to see this guy get his forever home for his 2nd birthday! Please make this happen! Thank you!

Adoption/Rehoming Fee:

If a rescue center takes him, it's free (must have proof!) but if an individual would like him, his adoption fee is $30 along with his two teddy bears, his food dish, starter food and hay and a packet on him as well. 

We WILL NOT ship this guy! You must come to get him yourselves. 

Emily


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

Why are you planning on rehoming him? 

What will happen to him if you can't find another place for him? 

Please keep in mind that whatever home he may find means there will be one less for another special needs bunny somewhere...which will have pretty dire consequences down the line. There are limited spaces out there.



sas :?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Pipp: We're planning on rehoming him because he deserves to go to someone who will give him more attention and so forth. 

If we can't find him a new home, we'll keep him. 

What is the last thing supposed to mean? He is a special needs bunny, so there won't be any dire consequences down the line. I don't understand what you meant about that but....? 

Emily


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> What is the last thing supposed to mean? He is a special needs bunny, so there won't be any dire consequences down the line.


Not for Artie, but for another bunny who may have been offered the space Artie got. Special needs bunnies are the first to be put down in shelters. Somebody willing to takeArtie may have been willing to take a death row bunny out of a shelter had they not taken Artie, so it can mean life or death down the line for somebunny else. 

It's just the math. There's probably 100 other bunnies needing homes in your area, and maybe 10 homes available. So 90 bunnies will be living in shelter cages -- or not living at all. 

Add to that the number of bunnies abandonedor abusedthat the shelters and rescues can't even go getbecause of space issues, and it'sa pretty sad scenario. A bunny whose guardian just can't give the bunny enough is still a far better bet than the alternatives for the others. 

Can you get him neutered and bond him with a friend? He may not live as long as the others, but he'll have a happy life -- and so will somebunny else. 



sas :?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2007)

Actually in our area there aren't that many bunnies in shelters and we just got over a major flood so lots of people losts their rabbits and they will be looking for some when they get a stable living condition for themselves and their pets.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

If we take him to the vet to have him neutered there reply will be: 

"We'll just put him to sleep" OR he'll die on the table OR they'll make sure he dies on the table. If that's the case i'll friggin sue them. No way will he be getting neutered if that is the case. Plus, being a special needs bunny, it's even a more critical situation for him. 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah exactly and his DOESN'T deserve to be put to sleep. He still has a few years left in him and he is so happy. And like I told my sister, its my decision to sell him and I might not even sell him. We are just thinking about it and if we do then he will already have a home set up where he can live for as long as he wants and be happy and not get put to sleep. We don't want him to and doesn't deserve it. He isn't dying, he is just paralyzed and blind and needs extra attention. I am going to be spending much more time with him and I really don't want to sell him and I won't if I don't have to.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Plus Pipp we found your post about special needs bunnies, so why are you disagreeing with us? Those bunies you posted about are just like Artie, except the fact they can see. 
 
Pipp- Basically you're saying that you dont' care if he doesn't get a new forever home, because you want another bunny to live. Artie pratically is on death row himself! We want him to find a good home where he won't be put to sleep. 

For some reason your posts make you sound like you don't care if he doesn't get a new home, as long as other special needs bunnies do. 

Emily


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> If we take him to the vet to have him neutered there reply will be:
> 
> "We'll just put him to sleep" OR he'll die on the table OR they'll make sure he dies on the table. If that's the case i'll friggin sue them. No way will he be getting neutered if that is the case. Plus, being a special needs bunny, it's even a more critical situation for him.


Yeah, that's a point. :sigh: I guess it depends on why he's special needs. Neutering can be simple enough not to require full anesthetic I believe. But it might still be risky.A vet would have to weigh in on that. (We need birth control for rabbits!) A guess no spayed girls around your barn? I'm sure something can be done to make him happy? 



BSAR* wrote: *


> Actually in our area there aren't that many bunnies in shelters and we just got over a major flood so lots of people losts their rabbits and they will be looking for some when they get a stable living condition for themselves and their pets.


Good to know, where are you, BSAR? There are a lot of areas that just don't have rescues or shelters don't seem to take in rabbits. Maybe people in those areas are just inclined to let them go? Or few people had pets to begin with? Are they not in pet stores, either? Regardless,would be nice to try and getsome overloads from other areas advertisedout your way. Thanks for the info. 

I'm close to Artie's area, and we're sitting at thousands and thousands of homeless here.



sas


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2007)

What do you mean by "I am close to ARtie's area"? You don't live in Western Washington, do you? Andpleasetry explain things a bit better I have no idea what you mean when you said that last paragraph.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope. Artie was actually the first baby we ever had. We didn't know his mother was pregnant until she started showing the signs. 

BSAR is my sister. We live in Rochester, WA. There's no animal shelters here, just in Olympia (about 20 miles away) and one in Chehalis (about 15 miles away), well Chehalis is about 6 miles away but the animal shelter is way back up in the foothills a ways. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2007)

There i fixed it. Gosh.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

Ah, didn't realize you guys were the same family, sorry. 

And Blue, what I'm saying is that Artie already HAS a good home with you.It just may not be a perfect home, but if you're saying you take good care of your rabbits and you're willing to keep housing Artie, than that's really the best situation all around. 

And BSAR, the shelters in WA and BC are packed, but more so, people have just let their pets loose, thinking the mild climate will allow them to live 'free' and happy. So one result of that is now there's a colony of at least 5000 rabbits near the WA border that are being shot and poisoned by farmers, eaten by a nowburgeoning predator population, or living short natural lives infested with (foreign to them) parasites. The life expectancy of a 'free' rabbit is only nine months. 



sas


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2007)

That's ok Pipp. 
Yes I know he has a good home with us, but he needs something better. We show 6 rabbits a year, and go to countless shows, plus on top of that we have a horse to take care of at least 2 to 3 times a month, and we go to shows about every chance we get, so he needs a lot of attention. 

Yes we're willing to keep housing him. If we get more cages and a bigger space then Artie will stay until his time comes, which I'm hoping is the fact, but until then we'd like to know if anyone would be willing to give him a home incase that doesn't happen. Do you understand it a little better now? Sorry if I didnt explain it very well up there. 

About the free bunny problem: I had no idea that was going on, neither did my sister. 


Emily


----------



## BSAR (Dec 23, 2007)

I would NEVER release one of my rabbits into the wild. I am not dumb and I understand that people who do that are stupid and crazy. I am sorry for all of those rabbits who are out there. I didn't know that that was happening so much. 



Lol how could you not know that we are sisters? Our names are like the same and we are talking about the same thing. lol Plus I have posted that we are sisters. But I can understand if you didn't see those few posts.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Vancouver, BC (Where Pipp is from) is right above Washington. In fact, Vancouver is about a 3 hour drive from Seattle.

Vancouver is packed with homeless rabbits, and our shelters are so full - we actually have waiting lists.

-April


----------



## okiron (Dec 24, 2007)

No offense, but Sas is just trying to help, no need to get on the defense and attack her like this. She's just helping you think of alternatives. Seriously...if I was interested in taking Artie, I would be completely turned off of adopting from you guys just because of the attitude.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2007)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Lol how could you not know that we are sisters? Our names are like the same and we are talking about the same thing. lol Plus I have posted that we are sisters. But I can understand if you didn't see those few posts.



Sometimes I'm not too bright! :laughsmiley:

And no worries, I'm not offended.  



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 24, 2007)

If I lived over there I would most definatley (Bad speller sorry) take wee Artie but im not so I cant but I really hope you find a home for him. He could be buds with Pepe but i'd have to have her neutered and I think the mean vet will say put her down


----------



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2007)

Is Pep a special needs bunny like Artie?

Okiron-We are just trying to make sure that Artie gets a good home and sometimes you have to give an attitude to tell the other person what your meaning and how important this is. 



AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE AREN'T SURE THAT WE ARE EVEN SELLING HIM. IT IS JUST A THOUGHT AND IF WE DID WE WANTED A HOUSE ALREADY SET UP SO WE WOULDN'T HAVE TO WAIT LONGER. (SORY CAPS) 

The above it not to be taken as yelling. It is in caps so that people see it clearer. Because in earlier posts it seemed that no one was seeing it and I just wanted to make it clear. And I said (Sorry for the caps). So I am sorry. Jeez.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2007)

BSAR* wrote: *


> AND LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE AREN'T SURE THAT WE ARE EVEN SELLING HIM. IT IS JUST A THOUGHT AND IF WE DID WE WANTED A HOUSE ALREADY SET UP SO WE WOULDN'T HAVE TO WAIT LONGER. (SORY CAPS)



Sales of rabbitsare definitely not allowed in this section, so on that basis alone (rudeness aside), this thread is dead, sorry. 












sas


----------

